# Help me out



## windycitysmokin (Mar 13, 2020)

Hey guys, 

sorry if wrong place.

I just bought a townhome in chixago and have a roughly 9x13 patio. I’ve always had a MES 30 on my balcony for smoking And just a small tailgate grill. Now that I have a little room, I’d like to get a better setup. 

It’s just the Gf and myself, occasional guests- but nothing massive. What I’m looking for is the most all in one option available. That is user friendly. An electric smoker box attached to a grill is kind of what I’m thinking? I like have the gas grill bc with just two of us, I don’t feel like messing with coals for burgers or whatever. And I’m not overly invested in long smokes where I need to constantly add wood check temps etc. (sorry if sacrilegious).  

what are some of my best options?

thanks in advance.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 13, 2020)

Have you thought about a pellet grill?


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 13, 2020)

Take a look at a Rec Tec Bull.  That might be just what you are looking for.

JC


----------



## seenred (Mar 13, 2020)

Pellet grills might be a good choice for a multi-purpose cooker...but you might also consider a Weber Kettle or a WSM.  They are hard to beat for cookers that can smoke and grill.  

Red


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 13, 2020)

If you don't want to go the pellet route you might just buy a nice propane grill and stick to your MES for smoking. You might also could look into a kamado type grill(BGE or KJ) as well...does use coals but is versatile in that it can grill and smoke.


----------



## greggj (Mar 13, 2020)

Not sure if there is a one stop solution.  I have used a Weber Genesis EP 310 and a MES for the last 8 years, just picked up a performer last week,  and I could do most style cooks.  

On a smaller deck an easy / clean solution would be a nice Propane Grill, do the mod to seal the lid with Fire tape to get some extra heat and get an Amazen Pellet system.   This will give you a decent range with a smallish footprint and some versatility.  You can store the MES and take it out for longer or cold smokes.

Good luck in your search and Congrats on the new place.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Mar 13, 2020)

If your balcony is wooden (flammable) I would shy away from anything that uses charcoal. Just my opinion.

With that being said I personally would consider two options.

1. I would look at a small pellet grill. Several companies offer a jr or mini size. In addition to the pellet grill I would look at a small propane grill like the Weber q. This combination would give you a lot of flexibility.

2. Rec Tec makes a pellet grill called the Bullseye. They are in the process of redesigning it to fix some of the issues with the original design. The new design will have a PID controller. My Bullseye does a good job at low temp cooking and a great job at grilling. The new design should be available soon.
I am guessing the price point to be in the neighborhood of $500 to $600 but that is nothing more than my best guess.

I don’t work for Rec Tec but I do love their products.

Take care and good luck with whatever direction you decide to go. 

Johnny Ray


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 13, 2020)

I've been looking at a Camp Chef Woodwind pellet Grill with the side griddle - https://www.bbqguys.com/camp-chef/2...let-grill-with-propane-sidekick-burner-pg24cl they also have a sear box too - https://www.bbqguys.com/camp-chef/24-inch-wifi-woodwind-pellet-grill-with-propane-sear-box-pg24cl - you can do burgers, toasted cheese, pot of soup, plus roast and smoke a brisket on the pellet grill with set-and-forget ease!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 13, 2020)

I didn't think about the wood deck part. I've dropped hot coals on the patio emptying a chimney, but my patio is concrete. It's looking like pellet is your only option, unless you can get a fireproof mat or something. Man I can't imagine not being able to use my Weber kettle.....


----------



## windycitysmokin (Apr 4, 2020)

Just getting back to this, all of the changes in the world have put shifted some priorities. This is still one, but a little further down.
Did want to clarify, I have a concrete patio at my new place. The balcony was my old one.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Apr 4, 2020)

S


windycitysmokin said:


> Just getting back to this, all of the changes in the world have put shifted some priorities. This is still one, but a little further down.
> Did want to clarify, I have a concrete patio at my new place. The balcony was my old one.


Sorry I miss read the original post and got us started down that rabbit hole.
Im sure whatever direction you decide to go will be awesome.

Stay safe and God bless,
Johnny Ray


----------



## windycitysmokin (Apr 5, 2020)

so, the gentleman i bought the home from actually left me a weber kettle with a smoke n sear in it. 

I think for the time being i may give that a shot. and keep my small 2 burner gas for quick stuff. did a butt in my masterbuilt last night. I just don't like my very small patio being kind of cluttered with multiple appliances. 

We will see what i decide. Am looking into the pellet grills


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 5, 2020)

windycitysmokin said:


> so, the gentleman i bought the home from actually left me a weber kettle with a smoke n sear in it.


Like to see some pics if you get time . I would give that kettle a chance , and learn the slow and sear .


----------



## windycitysmokin (Apr 5, 2020)

Here's the butt I smoked overnight.  Put in around 10:30pm. Added some wood at midnight and 3ish. Smoker ran around 245-260 the times I checked.  Woke up at 730, IT was 165, Wrapped it and took to 200.  added towel around wrap and placed in cooler (probably around 930am).  at 12, mixed some of the drippings with a store bought bbq sauce and used that as a glaze. put in convection oven @ 225 for about 20 mins while I got my sides ready. 

I pulled the fat cap off before glazing, which is why I don't have a picture after the glaze was set, before I pulled. It's not nearly as perfect looking once you peel the cap off.


----------

